
Database clustering system for horizontal scaling of MySQL - sunzoje
http://vitess.io/
======
sougou
Vitess has applied to join the CNCF. I recently made a presentation to the
Storage Working Group:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1xgDO8zr3Tmic4NV9DOp_...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1xgDO8zr3Tmic4NV9DOp_cVPC5F_ncCsXmOVjELlokiQ/edit?usp=sharing)

